# Floradix dosage for toddlers?



## Sprout07 (May 3, 2007)

Does anyone have any experience giving Floradix to toddlers? My 22 lb 19-month old has been diagnosed as anemic and I'd like to try her on Floradix before using regular iron drops, but the bottle only gives dosage instructions for ages 4 and up. Can anyone tell me how much they've given their toddler?

Thank you!


----------



## kathywiehl (Dec 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sprout07* 
Does anyone have any experience giving Floradix to toddlers? My 22 lb 19-month old has been diagnosed as anemic and I'd like to try her on Floradix before using regular iron drops, but the bottle only gives dosage instructions for ages 4 and up. Can anyone tell me how much they've given their toddler?

Thank you!

My child was diagnosed with anemia today and after giving the Floradix nutrition info over the phone to my ped, she told me to give him 10 mg 2x a day, so he'll be getting 20 mg a day of iron. Our kids are roughly the same weight, but my child is 14 months old. This dosage would probably work for you. She pointed out to me that this dose is good because the other vitamins that are in Floradix are okay in larger doses as well. So, if you do decide to change your mind and go with something else in the future, keep in mind you need to make sure he's not getting too much of whatever else is in the supplement.

eta- she didn't actually say to give him 10 mg of floradix, rather to give the amt of floradix to provide 10 mg of iron 2x a day....sorry. I just re-read my post and it looked misleading.


----------



## UrbanSimplicity (Oct 26, 2005)

this is extremely unscientific, but my doc recommended floradix for dd and i do not remember the exact dose. what i do remember is what it looks like in the little plastic cup that comes with each bottle: it *just* covers the bottom in one thin layer. so please, get a better rec, but maybe keep this in mind for easy daily measuring


----------



## krystyn33 (May 30, 2006)

At 12 mos DS was very anemic & I used half the lowest recommended dose on the bottle (twice a day) & we did great with that. His iron levels came up quite well. No constipation or any other side effects. I LOVE Floradix (except the price.)


----------



## Sprout07 (May 3, 2007)

Thank you all for your recommendations. This is very helpful.


----------



## Pechez21 (Jan 30, 2013)

Can I ask how long it took your kids to get their iron back up after starting the Floradix.


----------

